# Florida Meeting?



## Frogtofall

When is the next gathering? I know Bill was itching to do it again.


----------



## tarbo96

I'm down! Let's do it.


----------



## lookitsadam

Hopefully I can actually make it to this one! I missed the past 2 or 3


----------



## Hubbs77

Would love to meet some people in the area. I'm down!


----------



## spiralinglotus21

I'm down for sure... Repticon is coming up in Tampa soon maybe we can make a day of it? Not sure where everyone was planning on meeting though


----------



## fluffysmom

I wish I wasn't so darn far


----------



## randommind

fluffysmom said:


> I wish I wasn't so darn far


....yeah, same here.


----------



## toksyn

I'd be down for one, too.


----------



## tarbo96

So??? Dates? I am free most weekends. 


Tampa show is what like June 15th? Too soon?


----------



## Reef_Haven

I'm down for meeting everyone at the show, Sat and Sun.


----------



## spiralinglotus21

Reef_Haven said:


> I'm down for meeting everyone at the show, Sat and Sun.


Haha I figured you'd be down for that


----------



## Frogtofall

Well, meeting at the show won't be as fun as you think. I've done that before. People tend to do their own thing and its hard to communicate when you're trying to see everything (it's distracting). Maybe we could do the show but then meet at someone's place (Bill?) later that day?

I was thinking about bringing a tray of plants and it would be nice to sit around, have a drink and a bit and talk frogs.


----------



## markpulawski

I would have 2 drinks, I spoke to Kevin Hoff and he can't come down until fall so I will host one then. I don't think a reptile show is a good back drop for a frog get together unless we want to have a ball python room.


----------



## spiralinglotus21

Frogtofall said:


> Well, meeting at the show won't be as fun as you think. I've done that before. People tend to do their own thing and its hard to communicate when you're trying to see everything (it's distracting). Maybe we could do the show but then meet at someone's place (Bill?) later that day?.


That's what I meant by making a day of it. Figured it would be a good central location to meet everyone can look around a little bit (there is never a whole days worth of stuff to see) then we can go elsewhere and forget about the leo and boa overload... Just a suggestion


----------



## tarbo96

I am all for it. I am an hour south of the show however. I probably wont go to the show myself, but if it entices some of the people further away that works.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve

Any way to do a meeting on a Sunday??? I'll be at the show on Sunday either way.


----------



## tarbo96

Dont see why not. Everyone would have to scram by 7:00. It's a school night


----------



## spiralinglotus21

Either way works for me, the day of the meeting just dictates which day I go to Repticon.


----------



## tarbo96

Ok so pick an option so we can see who wants to come...


A. Saturday June 14th
B. Sunday June 15th
C. Either works
D. Neither works (suggest a date)

Bill


----------



## spiralinglotus21

C (but would prefer Sat.)


----------



## Frogtofall

If we do a Saturday, I can do a behind the scenes tour at Tropiflora for those that haven't been and/or bring a good haul of odd ball and awesome plants to sell (or trade!) to the meeting. If Sunday, it'd be just me bringing stuff.

I also have a terrarium (planted 20 gal vert) I'd like to sell or trade off.

I'm good with option C.


----------



## spiralinglotus21

Frogtofall said:


> If we do a Saturday, I can do a behind the scenes tour at Tropiflora for those that haven't been and/or bring a good haul of odd ball and awesome plants to sell (or trade!) to the meeting.


That sounds awesome! I was looking at your website today and you have some very interesting specimen  Do you have pics of the tank you have for sale/trade?


----------



## VARick

Either day works for me. Definitely going to the show. Looking forward to meeting other locals.
Rick


----------



## tarbo96

Dustin (Ieatbugs) can make it sunday, not saturday. So option B.

Apparently he is to lazy to come on the forum and vote


----------



## tarbo96

Frogtofall said:


> If we do a Saturday, I can do a behind the scenes tour at Tropiflora for those that haven't been and/or bring a good haul of odd ball and awesome plants to sell (or trade!) to the meeting. If Sunday, it'd be just me bringing stuff.
> 
> I also have a terrarium (planted 20 gal vert) I'd like to sell or trade off.
> 
> I'm good with option C.


I obviously dont need the tour so I am good with just you and plants.LOL


----------



## Frogtofall

Sunday it is.


----------



## tarbo96

So sounds like we will meet at my place on Sunday June 15th. Lets say from 12-6ish.

I could BBQ some chicken or do sausage and dogs. What do you think? What can people bring?


Bill


----------



## whitetiprs13

Yes Sunday is great I will finally be able to make it to a meeting.


----------



## Frogtofall

Lets get confirmation from everyone. 

I'll be there.


----------



## lookitsadam

I should be able to make it finally!


----------



## tarbo96

Dont be shy speak up...what do you have to bring? For sale? To eat? To give to your kind host?


----------



## lookitsadam

I could bring some chips/salsa as a snack for everyone

If anybody is interested I have a 12x12x18 exo terra, a limited supply of film canisters, and possibly an unsexed northern variabilis for sale I could bring.

I'm looking to buy some basti if anybody going has some!


----------



## toksyn

Sunday sounds good. I've got a couple 12 x 12 x 18 ZooMeds and a couple two gallon verts I can give away if anyone wants them. I can also bring any Folius products (and Repashy) that anyone fancies.


----------



## khoff

I really wish I could make it, but the arrival of the twins is imminent. I hope to see you all in the fall when I'll be able to make it down.

Thanks


----------



## spiralinglotus21

I'll be there, looking forward to finally meeting some of the other froggers in the area. I can bring some mac/potato salad if that tickles anyone's fancy. Unfortunately I don't have much bring/trade when it comes to frog stuff at this time.



toksyn said:


> Sunday sounds good. I've got a couple 12 x 12 x 18 ZooMeds and a couple two gallon verts I can give away if anyone wants them. I can also bring any Folius products (and Repashy) that anyone fancies.


I'd be interested to check out the 2 gal verts, are they custom? I'd love to get some moss mixes as well from Folius because I have no mosses what so ever at the moment. I'd like to check out the epiweb too, I've never used it but it seems like a really interesting material.

I think I'm more excited for this now than Repticon


----------



## toksyn

Woops I meant ten gallon 



spiralinglotus21 said:


> I'll be there, looking forward to finally meeting some of the other froggers in the area. I can bring some mac/potato salad if that tickles anyone's fancy. Unfortunately I don't have much bring/trade when it comes to frog stuff at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be interested to check out the 2 gal verts, are they custom? I'd love to get some moss mixes as well from Folius because I have no mosses what so ever at the moment. I'd like to check out the epiweb too, I've never used it but it seems like a really interesting material.
> 
> I think I'm more excited for this now than Repticon




Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## spiralinglotus21

Even better! I was thinking a 2 gal tank was going to look pretty interesting haha


----------



## lookitsadam

Also if anybody has an extra 18x18x24 exo terra they're looking to get rid of let me know


----------



## tarbo96

spiralinglotus21 said:


> I'll be there, looking forward to finally meeting some of the other froggers in the area. I can bring some mac/potato salad if that tickles anyone's fancy. Unfortunately I don't have much bring/trade when it comes to frog stuff at this time.




Sounds good!


----------



## Frogtofall

spiralinglotus21 said:


> I'll be there, looking forward to finally meeting some of the other froggers in the area. I can bring some mac/potato salad if that tickles anyone's fancy. Unfortunately I don't have much bring/trade when it comes to frog stuff at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be interested to check out the 2 gal verts, are they custom? I'd love to get some moss mixes as well from Folius because I have no mosses what so ever at the moment. I'd like to check out the epiweb too, I've never used it but it seems like a really interesting material.
> 
> *I think I'm more excited for this now than Repticon*


As you should be!


----------



## tarbo96

Who is bringing beer? Drinks?



Also I should have an assortment of miniature orchids for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## Frogtofall

I can bring beer.


----------



## toksyn

I can also bring beer and some form of meat.


----------



## markpulawski

I can bring filtered water and smeat.


----------



## JimO

It looks like I can make it. I can bring a potato and cheese casserole.


----------



## VARick

Just an FYI newFace Book page Fl Dendro. Hopefully ok to post a link to there.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Floridadendros/


----------



## spiralinglotus21

Does anyone have any microfauna cultures? I need a strong Iso culture or something similar.


----------



## tarbo96

Hey guys. FYI, that sunday is fathers day. Is that a problem for anyone?


----------



## JimO

Oh, I forgot about that. My family has plans for me on Father's Day. Bummer.


tarbo96 said:


> Hey guys. FYI, that sunday is fathers day. Is that a problem for anyone?


----------



## Frogtofall

If its Father's Day then I get to do what I want as my gift... Please don't tell her that though... Lol!

Shouldn't be a problem for me.


----------



## tarbo96

I think we need to postpone a few have canceled due to father's day. 

How about the 21st or 28th?

Bill


----------



## spiralinglotus21

That's fine with me. I vote the 21 just because it's closer. I also might not be able to make it until later depending on work.


----------



## JimO

Either one works for me.

I have a female benedicta and two female anthonyis available if anyone is interested. I also have lots of plant cuttings and leaf litter.


----------



## spiralinglotus21

Would love to get some different clippings and what type of litter do you have Jim?


----------



## lookitsadam

I second this


spiralinglotus21 said:


> Would love to get some different clippings and what type of litter do you have Jim?


----------



## Frogtofall

I guess the 21st is good. I will also be bringing a large variety of different terrarium plants.


----------



## markpulawski

Either works for me, I have a full size Drago that is about 6 months old and no calling so I am guessing female as well as 2 or 3 young Escudo and a few young Salt Creek's if anyone is interested.


----------



## tarbo96

So June 21st at my place. Let's say around noon or one. If anyone wants to come early we can swing by Tropiflora. I'm sure we can get Antone to give us a tour!


----------



## tarbo96

I know this is a huge stab in the dark, but anyone have a male siquirres they will trade for a female? Or just have for sale?


----------



## toksyn

I think I can make the 21st. Also, let me know if anyone wants me to bring Repashy stuff (bug burger, morning wood, calcium). Good opportunity to avoid shipping and get better prices . 

Anyone interested in a proven black jeans female, Nahn line?


----------



## tarbo96

toksyn said:


> I think I can make the 21st. Also, let me know if anyone wants me to bring Repashy stuff (bug burger, morning wood, calcium). Good opportunity to avoid shipping and get better prices .
> 
> Anyone interested in a proven black jeans female, Nahn line?


I will need some calcium and moss mix if you have any.


----------



## markpulawski

Hey Jim I need a couple gallon bags of the larger oak leaf like the ones I picked up last week, gotta finish out my last 2 tanks.


----------



## toksyn

Ok, I'll be sure to bring some. 



tarbo96 said:


> I will need some calcium and moss mix if you have any.


----------



## daggekko

Hope nobody gets mad at this. I don't want to put another ad up in regards to repticon this coming weekend in Tampa. 

I will be driving down either Friday night or Saturday morning and will be attending the expo and visiting Tropiflora as well. I have a couple species of Phelsuma available if there are any geckophiles in the area. 

Phelsuma abbotti chekei pairs $125
Phelsuma nigristriata(unsexed) $45

Please feel free to call or text me. I can provide photos. 

404-936-7280
Adam


----------



## VARick

daggekko said:


> Hope nobody gets mad at this. I don't want to put another ad up in regards to repticon this coming weekend in Tampa.
> 
> I will be driving down either Friday night or Saturday morning and will be attending the expo and visiting Tropiflora as well. I have a couple species of Phelsuma available if there are any geckophiles in the area.
> 
> Phelsuma abbotti chekei pairs $125
> Phelsuma nigristriata(unsexed) $45
> 
> Please feel free to call or text me. I can provide photos.
> 
> 404-936-7280
> Adam


you could try posting here and possibly get some interest. FB page for FL gecko people.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/624345560984527/


----------



## markpulawski

daggekko said:


> Hope nobody gets mad at this. I don't want to put another ad up in regards to repticon this coming weekend in Tampa.
> 
> I will be driving down either Friday night or Saturday morning and will be attending the expo and visiting Tropiflora as well. I have a couple species of Phelsuma available if there are any geckophiles in the area.
> 
> Phelsuma abbotti chekei pairs $125
> Phelsuma nigristriata(unsexed) $45
> 
> Please feel free to call or text me. I can provide photos.
> 
> 404-936-7280
> Adam


Adam you should post this in the June Repticon thread, the Florida meet has been moved to a week after the reptile show.


----------



## daggekko

markpulawski said:


> Adam you should post this in the June Repticon thread, the Florida meet has been moved to a week after the reptile show.


I also didn't want to keep bringing their threads back up to the top!! I have a post on FB too. Thanks


----------



## spiralinglotus21

toksyn said:


> I think I can make the 21st. Also, let me know if anyone wants me to bring Repashy stuff (bug burger, morning wood, calcium). Good opportunity to avoid shipping and get better prices .
> 
> Anyone interested in a proven black jeans female, Nahn line?


I could use some moss mix as well.

Thanks


----------



## Frogtofall

I'll be busy with home stuff that early so no tour from me. I'll be to the meet in the afternoon with stuff tow.


----------



## Frogtofall

2 tables opened up so it looks like we'll be vending at the Repticon show. Come see me. I'll have some goodies!


----------



## Reef_Haven

Excellent. I'll be sure to hit you up before the show opens.


----------



## markpulawski

It's good this is the 21st since Tropiflora's summer plant sale is the 27th & 28th, Antone would have missed a roaring good time.


----------



## markpulawski

I have a large V-Scape Viv, 24" wide by 20" deep and 36" high, ABG substrate set up with cork bark and sphagnum back ground and some plants with a really large cypress knee in the center. Old style vent, $250 set up, $175 cleaned out. I would possibly trade it for the right frogs.


----------



## tarbo96

Looking forward to seeing everyone. Can we try to get another head count with the changed dates. I want to see how much food I need. PM me for the address if you need it.


----------



## dom

Does anyone have a male Blue Jean they want to part with? 

I will most likely be coming to the meet a little in the afternoon. I am driving down to get tattooed but my appointment is not till around 3/4.


----------



## whitetiprs13

I will be dropping off a bunch of 32oz deli cups at Bills for everyone to take.
The beakers are from the lab were I work, all have been cleaned with bleach and rinsed with RO water, they were only used once to hold water for the tests we run. Feel free to take as many as you need. I am not asking anything for the deli cups but you can leave a donation of some plant clippings if you feel so inclined. 

I also have some excelsior boxes available 
8x12x12 ~3lbs -------------$10 2 available 
12x12x12 ~5lbs --------------$15 3 available
20x12x12 ~8lbs --------------$20 only 1 available 

I have a ton of Leuc. froglets 5-6 months and younger if anyone is looking for some for sale or trade. 

I am not sure if I will make the meeting but can drop anything off at Bills the day before if anyone is interested in anything.

Matt


----------



## tarbo96

Seems like about 6 are coming? Accurate?

I have a 2.1 orange galacts proven trio and a 2.1 trio of bicolors.

Also, I have some portobelo auratus froglets, young basti froglets, a single azureus froglet and two super young pepperi froglets ( probably too young).


----------



## tarbo96

I am grabbing soda, hotdogs and sausages. I need beer, chips, sides,desserts, any volunteers?

Also anyone bringing frogs or supplies?


----------



## toksyn

I'm bringing some supplies, and can bring beer and a side. 



tarbo96 said:


> I am grabbing soda, hotdogs and sausages. I need beer, chips, sides,desserts, any volunteers?
> 
> Also anyone bringing frogs or supplies?


----------



## spiralinglotus21

tarbo96 said:


> I am grabbing soda, hotdogs and sausages. I need beer, chips, sides,desserts, any volunteers?
> 
> Also anyone bringing frogs or supplies?


I can bring a potato/mac salad if anyone has a preference


----------



## Frogtofall

I'll bring something. What you ask? I have no idea...


----------



## tarbo96

Either would be good, I prefer potato.

Someone bring me a calling male siquirres too please.


----------



## markpulawski

My cat recently vomited up several hair balls, I wll bring those purely for entertainment value....sadly my home computer just crashed and I need to replace it, so I will be selling a few Pumilio so if you are in the market PM me and I will let you know what I have.


----------



## tarbo96

Id be willing to trade some young fat fine spot like basti or portobelo froglets for thumbs, pums maybe plants.


----------



## lookitsadam

I don't have much to bring frog-wise, but I'll bring some snacks and great conversation!


----------



## markpulawski

I will bring some beer and chips


----------



## toksyn

Looks like I'm running a bit late, eta 1. I traded my side for more beer, I hope that's alright. Catch me in the next few minutes and I can grab something else too

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogtofall

I dunno if we're gonna have enough beer at this meeting.....


----------



## tarbo96

Might need ice.


----------



## toksyn

tarbo96 said:


> Might need ice.


I'm bringing my own cooler of ice

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## spiralinglotus21

Thanks for hosting a good time today Bill. It was great to finally meet everyone who came out today!


----------



## markpulawski

Thanks Bill, good to meet the new people. I will be happy to host another get together this fall, probably around the 1st of November.


----------



## dom

Great meet up, glad to meet some new folks and see some older ones!


----------



## Frogtofall

How about next time someone actually bring frogs.... 

Had fun. Enjoyed the beer and food, especially the brats and empenadas!

We should have another one before November though. Maybe Sept?


----------



## tarbo96

I had frogs! I can meet anytime, never too many.


----------



## Frogtofall

We should just go ahead and try to make it a quarterly thing. Just go by the seasons... So next can be the fall meeting. Does that sound reasonable to people?


----------



## toksyn

Doesn't Florida only have like two seasons? 



Frogtofall said:


> We should just go ahead and try to make it a quarterly thing. Just go by the seasons... So next can be the fall meeting. Does that sound reasonable to people?


----------



## DendroKurt

Let's have another one on my birthday September 14th who's going to get me some frogs?! By September I may have some Patricia froglets and I will have a mess load of benedictas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reef_Haven

September 13 and 14 is the FIRE show in Lakeland. Repticon FIRE Page


----------



## daggekko

Hey, a friend in Sarasota could use some help with fruit flies and springtails. If anybody has extra available please call or text her. 

Stef
941-822-4820

Thanks!
Adam


----------



## DendroKurt

Dang well anytime after the fire show would be good for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarbo96

Instead of the FIRE show come to my house and buy frogs.


----------



## DendroKurt

Agreed I have 3 bennies I need to sell so I can get a breeding pair of frogs by my birthday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarbo96

Doh... I keep waiting for these. Bad timing.


----------



## Frogtofall

September is coming... Who's hosting?


----------



## aspidites73

Frogtofall said:


> September is coming... Who's hosting?


Now that i'm in the neighborhood I would love to host a get together. September can not be the one, however. I'll be unpacking, organizing, re-organizing, and building for a couple more months.

I would like to coordinate it with the ribbon cutting ceremony of my new frog room. Date remains to be determined.

Meanwhile, I would love to finally get to meet all the people i've only come to know through black text and dozen or so emoticons. I've always found it interesting that what we call "social media" is the exact opposite of being social!
I'm cash starved with the new house but I can certainly afford to join in on activities and gatherings.


----------



## Hubbs77

Where are you located? I will be on the market for some new frogs here pretty soon so it would be cool if some people could bring some to sell.


----------



## dam630

Can we get a sound off of everyone in the Florida area?
I can start...
Valrico, FL just SE of Tampa


----------



## aspidites73

I'm in the city of Fort Myers, not far from downtown.


----------



## toksyn

Gainesville.


----------



## Frogtofall

There's at least 4 of us in the Sarasota area. Myself, Mark P., Bill N. (Tarbo), and Stef.


----------



## tarbo96

I think it is MArk's turn, but I am willing to host. I miss my frog peeps. Plus I will have a ton of frogs to sell soon. Pums coming out my nose.


----------



## markpulawski

too hot and too much football in Sept, like I said...be happy too, around 11/1.


----------



## DendroKurt

I'm all for going to a meet up. if Mark has one in November I can bring some bennie froglets and some patricia tinc froglets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarbo96

So...what till November or double up with one in Sept. and Nov? I can probably host Sept 13 or 20th but has to be a Saturday


----------



## dam630

September 13/14 is the Florida International Reptile Expo in Lakeland.
http://www.repticon.com/fire.html
Is anyone going?


----------



## Frogtofall

I think 9/20 would be the best day if the show is on the 13th and 14th.


----------



## toksyn

9/20 is international aroid show in Fairchild.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

aspidites73 said:


> I'm in the city of Fort Myers, not far from downtown.


Welcome to Ft. Myers!


----------



## DendroKurt

Anyone here have southern variabilis that I could just come and check out? I'm thinking about getting some and want to see them in person and see what their behavior is like. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarbo96

I do...even have a solo juvie for sale


----------



## DendroKurt

Thanks for having me over the other day, those variabilis looked great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogtofall

So who can make it the 20th? Can we get at least 6 people confirmed? 

I can be there so let's get at least 5 more.


----------



## tarbo96

Go to new post


----------



## timmygreener

I had the opportunity to guy some great frogs from aspidites73 ( Dave) as I am also in the ft myers , port Charlotte area. 

I would love to meet up with fellow froggers around here, I try to talk to my wife about it but she has no interest haha.

Currently looking for thumbs. I know Dave has some fantastica hopefully for sale soon.


----------



## dam630

There is possible get together on Sept.20
Here is the thread to track that meeting... http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/southeast/200474-sept-florida-meeting.html


----------



## aspidites73

Thank you for the compliment, Tim! I do have a couple odds and ends I could bring that i'd either like to pair up for myself, or sell/trade. I have 0.0.1 R. benedicta Shucushuyacu, 0.0.1 (99% sure it's female) R. fantastica Cainarachi UE line, and 0.0.1 (99% sure it's female) Nahn line O. pumilio 'Bri Bri Costa Rica'. I'm back to a waiting list on my White Banded fantastica but they have started back up since my move and I still have a dozen or so tads in water. I do have several R. amazonica 'Arena Blanca' froglets growing out. They will be available for locals very soon. Another month or so before I would ship.



timmygreener said:


> I had the opportunity to guy some great frogs from aspidites73 ( Dave) as I am also in the ft myers , port Charlotte area.
> 
> I would love to meet up with fellow froggers around here, I try to talk to my wife about it but she has no interest haha.
> 
> Currently looking for thumbs. I know Dave has some fantastica hopefully for sale soon.


----------



## aspidites73

Almost forgot. I have Lowland fantastica growing out, too. They will be available to locals soon.


----------



## markpulawski

aspidites73 said:


> Thank you for the compliment, Tim! I do have a couple odds and ends I could bring that i'd either like to pair up for myself, or sell/trade. I have 0.0.1 R. benedicta Shucushuyacu, 0.0.1 (99% sure it's female) R. fantastica Cainarachi UE line, and 0.0.1 (99% sure it's female) Nahn line O. pumilio 'Bri Bri Costa Rica'. I'm back to a waiting list on my White Banded fantastica but they have started back up since my move and I still have a dozen or so tads in water. I do have several R. amazonica 'Arena Blanca' froglets growing out. They will be available for locals very soon. Another month or so before I would ship.


I would definitely be interestd in your female UE Cainarachi Fant, I have a lone animal I think is a male, I am sure we can work something out.


----------



## aspidites73

markpulawski said:


> I would definitely be interestd in your female UE Cainarachi Fant, I have a lone animal I think is a male, I am sure we can work something out.



Thank's for the inquiry, Mark. What do you propose?


----------



## John1451

Hey guys just wanted to let you know Bill Schwinn has passed away.


----------



## tarbo96

Sad to hear, great guy!


----------



## LoganR

Wow, sorry to hear that. He has helped out SO many people in the hobby.


----------



## dam630

Sad news.
I just spoke with him 2 weeks ago too.
RIP Bill


----------



## frogface

The last time I spoke with him, we were talking about what it would take to get a portable O2 machine for him so he could attend your frog meets/parties. He said it would be around 1200 bucks. I had just started saving up for it as a surprize.


----------



## John1451

Yea I was trying to get him a BPAP or CPAP because of the Sleep apnea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

